# Simple but effective corrosion preventing mod



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a very easy to do mod to prevent corrosion from the threeway valve spalsh

All you need is about 4cm of 25mm OD silicone tubing and attach it at the end of the threeway valve as shown in the picture.










Got this from a German forum here:

https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/rancilio-silvia-pid-umbau.52606/


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Interesting web site. Especially the pages on your link. Just a pity I don't understand German.

where did you get the tubing from please?

Did you fit it from the front by removing the drip tray?

cheers


----------



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Any decent hardware store will have the tubing. You can easily remove the stainless steel cover by unscrewing the two screws. 5 minute job.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks...just thinking out loud! If the length of tube touched the drip tray and I cut a small half section facing the front then the discharge would be protected backwards and flow forward. If that makes the slightest bit of sense to anyone.

its the way I explain things!


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

nicholasj said:


> Thanks...just thinking out loud! If the length of tube touched the drip tray and I cut a small half section facing the front then the discharge would be protected backwards and flow forward. If that makes the slightest bit of sense to anyone.
> 
> its the way I explain things!


Sadly I think if you made the tube lower than the black frame that houses the drip tray. Pulling out the drip tray for cleaning will catch on the rubber tube.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

mesitisg said:


> Here's a very easy to do mod to prevent corrosion from the threeway valve spalsh
> 
> All you need is about 4cm of 25mm OD silicone tubing and attach it at the end of the threeway valve as shown in the picture


Thanks for the tip! My Silvia is sometimes leaking underneath and it seems like it was coming from this source, water and coffee residues crawling around the frame.. I used gaffer tape for now, will source proper tube later and report on possible future leaks


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I would like to point out the silicone tubing is not 25mm, I tried fitting that diameter tube & its too thick. It might be 22mm but I'm not certain. I'll keep you posted on this once I try the thinner tubing.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've created a tube with gaffer tape and it works  no more water creeping around the frame and dripping under the machine


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

I decided to really divert all 3-way flow away from the frame. I taped up all seams on the plastic tube and found a PEX 90 degree brass fitting that was the perfect diameter to slip onto the bottom of the tube. I did cut a bit off one end to give wiggle room to put on/remove as needed. I also applied electrical tape to frame seam to keep it dry as well as adding thin bumpers on bottom of frame so drip tray doesn't make contact with the frame. Also quietens any vibration as well. I don't remove drip tray often, but keep a thick utility sponge in it to absorb runoff. Then I squeeze it out as needed.


----------

